# Jack Van Impe Converts to Catholicism!!



## JOwen

Jack Van Impe and wife Rexella have decided to apostatize to Roman Catholicism. The details are here:

April 16 Program
http://wm.thegospel.com/wmv/jvi/jvi0516.wmv

April 23 Program
http://wm.thegospel.com/wmv/jvi/jvi0517.wmv

Kind regards,

Jerrold

[Edited on 5-4-2005 by JOwen]

[Edited on 5-4-2005 by JOwen]

[Edited on 5-4-2005 by JOwen]


----------



## RamistThomist

I don't know whether to laugh or to cry.


----------



## JOwen

I laughed.


----------



## Poimen

First of all I have to comment on the pseudo CNN type opening of the program (I had never seen it before): since they are watching FOX around the news office and looking at reports they printed off of google, their journalism must be beyond doubt. 

Second, Jack pretty much comes out and says that Pope John Paul II preached the gospel. 

Third, if he really has converted to catholicism then so much the better because that means he is an amillenialist and we won't hear any more prophecy reports. 

And yet there is still some confusion because he said that the pope taught and expected the literal millenial reign of Christ. Apparently Benedict has not been very faithful with his most recent catechist.


----------



## heartoflesh

I caught a segment of his show the other night. He and Roxella were commenting about how the Catholic church has always agreed upon the "5 essentials", which I can't remember right now.


----------



## Poimen

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> I caught a segment of his show the other night. He and Roxella were commenting about how the Catholic church has always agreed upon the "5 essentials", which I can't remember right now.



Five fundamentals (I believe):

The inerrancy of the Scriptures
The virgin birth (or deity) of Jesus
The doctrine of substitutionary atonement
The bodily resurrection of Jesus
The second coming of Jesus Christ


----------



## heartoflesh

Yep, that's them--- and that's what makes the Pope a fundamentalist.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I didn't see any conversion to Catholicism, but they might as well had.


----------



## tcalbrecht

Anyone know from whence "Dr." Rexella Van Impe got her degree(s)?


----------



## tcalbrecht

> Do Catholics believe they are saved by following a system of works or are they saved by grace?
> Edna Headly
> Copperas Cove, TX
> 
> The Catholic Church has been accused of depending on works to get to heaven, however, as you heard today's program, and I showed scores of headlines two weeks ago where Pope John Paul II said the only way is through Jesus and His precious shed Blood, the Lamb of God who takes away the sins of the world.
> 
> Now, to do away with all suspicion about the Catholic Church Believing in works, I reported two weeks ago and in my video that in November 1998, the Pope signed an agreement with the Lutheran federation of the world admitting that Luther was Right. It is justification by faith alone. Romans 1:17. Not by works. But then the Pope added, I want to just say I don't believe we are saved by works, but I believe that when we are saved, the works will manifest. That is what we teach. We are saved by grace in Ephesians 2:8. We are his workmanship created in Christ Jesus to do the good works. Faith without works is dead James 2:20.
> 
> http://www.jvim.com/



Did Jack slip up in quoting JPII? In the first week program he says, "Luther was right. We are saved by faith alone" (which Rome has always denied) and later say "grace alone" (which is the RC position mixing works for justification).

[Edited on 5-4-2005 by tcalbrecht]


----------



## JOwen

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I didn't see any conversion to Catholicism, but they might as well had.



If is walks like a duck, looks like a duck, quacks like a duck...


Jerrold


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> 
> 
> If is walks like a duck, looks like a duck, quacks like a duck...
> 
> 
> Jerrold



Then its a goose!


----------



## JOwen




----------



## LadyFlynt

(mommaduck refuses to take that personally  )


----------



## Reformingstudent

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> Anyone know from whence "Dr." Rexella Van Impe got her degree(s)?



More than likely the same place where Suzanne Hinn (Benny's wife) got hers.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Probably from Oral Roberts University :bigsmile:


----------



## Arch2k

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> Did Jack slip up in quoting JPII? In the first week program he says, "Luther was right. We are saved by faith alone" (which Rome has always denied) and later say "grace alone" (which is the RC position mixing works for justification).



I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## BrianLanier




----------



## Bladestunner316

He looks like he is trying to pound something into a box. 



Blade


----------



## Puritanhead

So, what are the implications of this --- for his world-wide prophecy ministry. Still sensationalist about the end times?


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> So, what are the implications of this --- for his world-wide prophecy ministry. Still sensationalist about the end times?



Apparently Van Impe has been warming up to Rome for at least 2 decades. There are a number of fundamentalist sites warning of Van Impe's compromise with Rome.

As long as he continues giving his viewers a good dose of dispensationalist sensationalism (1), he's OK. At least until TBN pulls the plug.

(1) Amazing stuff like this: "Note this discovery: The number 6 in Roman numerals is made up of the letters VI. The ancient Greek number 6 was taken from the sixth letter of the alphabet, the letter sigma, which looks like the English letter s. Returning to the Babylonian Empire and its sexagesimal system of numbers, the programmer considered the possibility that its letter A equaled 6. Thus, from the three great world empires of history, he found that the composition of the number 666 spells the word VISA"”the precise name of today´s most accepted and popular credit card!" (http://www.jvim.com/newsletter/pastissues/2003/20030728.html)

[Edited on 5-5-2005 by tcalbrecht]


----------



## Arch2k

It's so comical!


----------



## tcalbrecht

Is Jack the beast? You decide:

V - is 5 in Roman numerals
A - means alpha, first letter in the Greek alphabet, so that represents 1
N - in mathematics represents any countable number, so let's take 138

I - is 1 in Roman numerals
M - is 1000 in Roman numerals, the preceeding 1 means to divide 1000 in half, leaving 500
P - Represents PI, 3.14159
E - Represents Exponent, so we take PI to the e, or 22 (rounding to the nearest integer)


Add them all up 5 + 1 + 138 + 500 + 22 = 666

Thus Van Impe carries the mark of the beast.


----------



## Poimen

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> Is Jack the beast? You decide:
> 
> V - is 5 in Roman numerals
> A - means alpha, first letter in the Greek alphabet, so that represents 1
> N - in mathematics represents any countable number, so let's take 138
> 
> I - is 1 in Roman numerals
> M - is 1000 in Roman numerals, the preceeding 1 means to divide 1000 in half, leaving 500
> P - Represents PI, 3.14159
> E - Represents Exponent, so we take PI to the e, or 22 (rounding to the nearest integer)
> 
> Add them all up 5 + 1 + 138 + 500 + 22 = 666
> 
> Thus Van Impe carries the mark of the beast.



Do you mind if I use this for my sermon on Sunday morning?


----------



## Scot

I used to listen to him every once in awhile during my teenage years. I wasn't saved at the time but I grew up in a dispensational church and believed the garbage Van Impe would say. I knew something was off way back then when I started hearing him say positive things about Rome. Even though I wasn't converted yet, I knew the Roman Catholic teachings didn't square with scripture. I started to doubt what Van Impe said after that. Now when I hear him, I can't believe that I used to take him seriously. He's totally ridiculous.




> if he really has converted to catholicism then so much the better because that means he is an amillenialist and we won't hear any more prophecy reports.



Amen to that.


----------



## Reformingstudent

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> Jack Van Imper and wife Rozella have decided to apostatize to Roman Catholicism. The details are here:
> 
> April 16 Program
> http://wm.thegospel.com/wmv/jvi/jvi0516.wmv
> 
> April 23 Program
> http://wm.thegospel.com/wmv/jvi/jvi0517.wmv
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Jerrold
> 
> [Edited on 5-4-2005 by JO wen]
> 
> [Edited on 5-4-2005 by JO wen]
> 
> [Edited on 5-4-2005 by JO wen]




Good. He was giving us Protestants a bad name.


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> Do you mind if I use this for my sermon on Sunday morning?



Be my guest. :bigsmile:


----------



## Poimen

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> Do you mind if I use this for my sermon on Sunday morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be my guest. :bigsmile:
Click to expand...


Yes! Well that's one less sermon I have to write for the weekend!


----------

